# does babygirl have a chance?



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

so this is my slightly ragged little girl but shes just so darn cute what do ya'll think??


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

she'll be fine with your great care im sure


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

lol i ment for winning photo contest abby


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

O____o god i suck tonigth i hit new posts and just open i dont look at the section, i mentioned the care her tail lookes a lil ragged but it could just be angle


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I think she stand a good chance but you need her under a light and not getting a pic of the side of the container 

but I wanted to win :roll: I gave secret info out lol just kidding good luck :-D


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

What colour it is? Yellow or transparent?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

shes white and blue


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

She's a cute betta but the picture is kind of dark...


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well i didnt enter it so no biggy


----------

